# 5665 pto



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone had to replace the pto dog on their 5665 pro gravely?? I had a slipping problem with mine with the 50" mower. PTO wouldn't stay engaged, so I pulled the mower off, n looked at the clutch plate, the teeth were rounded off about 1/8", so I replaced it with one from my 30" mower. Works good now, but I still would like to replace the "dog" on the machine, can't really tell ifn it is worn, have not taken it apart yet. What I want to know, is how hard is it to take it apart, if anyone has done it, and has any pointers for me. I think I can do the job myself, save some $$ from the local gravely dealer(who I would just as soon as stay away from!!). Thanks ya'll, aminal.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Had to replace the shipper shaft and shipper shaft casting on one of 5665s. That will cause what you described.


----------

